# [WORKLOG-SPONSORED] P|NNED - K|NGP|N´s Empire



## CustomRigs (Aug 19, 2019)

First thing ... the projectname is "P|NNED" ... as you can read from the letters it has someting to do with K|NGP|N.

Thanks alot to the sponsors* Seasonic*, *Cablemod* and *Kingston HyperX* !

It is a openframe case and you can use it like a benchtable
That casing can hold four 480mm radiators ! You may ask yourself "why you need four 480mm rads ?"

Some Hardwarespecs for you

Hardware

CPU: INTEL I9 9980XE 18cores 36threads
MB: EVGA X299 Dark
GPU: EVGA RTX 2080 Ti K|NGP|N with the Hydrocopper waterblock
RAM: 64GB *HyperX *Predator QuadKit 3200MHz CL16 (noRGB)
SSD: 2x 960GB *HyperX*
M.2 SSD: 2x512GB Samsung 960 PRO
HDD: 12TB Seagate Barracuda Pro
PSU: *Seasonic* Prime 1300 Platinum
Cables: *Cablemod* full sleeved set

Watercoolingparts

CPU Block: Own design
GPU Block: EVGA Hydrocopper
Radiators: 2x 480mm Hwlabs Nemesis GTS and 2x 480mm Nemesis Hwlabs GTX
Res: 2x Heatkiller Tube 150 D5
Pump: 2x Aquacomputer D5 Next parallelmode
Tube: EK ZMT 

The design of this casecon should mind to the EVGA gpu cooler design from the K|NGP|N and FTW3 models.

All parts are made from aluminium sheet in 2 and 3mm and getting powder coated in matt black.


----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 24, 2019)

some of the hardware arrived  




































some more pics


----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 28, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> So...what is this for?


really ? its for my friend  he aksed to build a system and i do it ^^


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2019)

I really wish I could get my X299 Dark out the box with some more hardware to plug into it..  As it stands, it's not going to do much with no RAM or CPU installed!!  

Loving the build


----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 28, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> i dont know whats the build for. I figured its a advertisement for some company(s) that sponsored you since you are taking nice pictures of items. People dont usually take these types of pictures of computer parts.
> I already now its a advertisement post, are these types of threads even allowed on TPU.



First the most hardware is not sponsored ! 2nd what is wron on taking nice pictures ?? I love photographing ! The whole case is designed by me and it is unique. I didnt see any advertising here just some nice hardwareshots oO

The build is for a friend ... he aksed me to do a build for his hardware ... and that what i do ... i designed a case from scratch and now its getting alive ... sorry that you dont like my worklog ... its not my first one here


----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 28, 2019)

It isnt sponsored by the companies ???? Whats your problem oO sure i got some ram and a psu but the didnt sponsor the whole build oO ... in the first post read the text .. i wrote ... thanks alot to .. nothing mor nlthing less

If you have a problem than call an admin ... if they delete my post its his decision ... would be nice when you dont spam my worklog anymore !


----------



## CustomRigs (Aug 28, 2019)

cant edit the startpost ... you are right i forgot it oO
Have a other worklog where i wrote it down ... shit :/ my fault

Sponsored are the RAM, PSU and the cables ... the other 9000€ comes from the own pocket ... im sorry ^^


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 28, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> cant edit the startpost ... you are right i forgot it oO
> Have a other worklog where i wrote it down ... shit :/ my fault
> 
> Sponsored are the RAM, PSU and the cables ... the other 9000€ comes from the own pocket ... im sorry ^^


thank you for doing it


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 1, 2019)

i leave this here  now i have to do some work on the mesh and hardware and watercooling parts.
Also the screws getting exchanged tomorrow with nice black ones


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 2, 2019)

Subscribed.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 2, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Subscribed.


thanks  hope you like it


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 2, 2019)

Amazing build ; ) looks clean so far


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 2, 2019)

P|NNED Update ... Radiators and fans are mounted  also you can see my own designed cpu cooler top with a Heatkiller bottomplate inside. On the backside the four 480mm radiators and the nice Prime 1300W Platinum PSU are mounted 

The silver screws getting exchenage against nice black lens head screws 

Also the mesh looking really good ! The K|NGP|N 2080 Ti Hydrocopper gets mounted vertical. I have to drill some holes for the vertical holder tomorrow. After that i can measure the length of the cables.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 10, 2019)

update  

GPU its on its place ! First tubes are in


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 16, 2019)

today i put the cables in and mounted the hdd and ssd´s  .. time to fill the loop


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 21, 2019)

Im done  it runs great ! performance video is coming soon !


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2019)

What an amazing build   I wish....


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wait a minute, is that a fan on the chipset?  What is this 1990?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2019)

Beautiful build!!!  I really like the attention to detail


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Wait a minute, is that a fan on the chipset?  What is this 1990?


Your comment is 1990 ... its the vrm section and these fans are not noticeable ... ask evga 
but yeah on the chipset there is also a fan xD but cant here them   btzw the mainboard got exchanged against a rampage encore today ^^



HammerON said:


> Beautiful build!!!  I really like the attention to detail


thanks alot


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> Your comment is 1990 ... its the vrm section and these fans are not noticeable ... ask evga
> but yeah on the chipset there is also a fan xD but cant here them   btzw the mainboard got exchanged against a rampage encore today ^^



May I ask why the change in board??  I'm not sure if the Rampage is as good as the EVGA Dark......??  Personally, I'd have stuck with the EVGA I think it suits the build so much nicer


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2019)

Beautiful overkill prototipe. So clean and compact (not small).
I'd like a bit more practical one: let's say  2 rads, 1 reservoir, more HDD and SSDs, and more PCI-e cards room. 
And would remove the "hat" or give it more a "grill" form for robustness.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 22, 2019)

phill said:


> May I ask why the change in board??  I'm not sure if the Rampage is as good as the EVGA Dark......??  Personally, I'd have stuck with the EVGA I think it suits the build so much nicer


its not my descision  the owner want the rampage encore  and it clocks a bit better as the dark  also he want to use optane memor and two m.2 on the Dimm ... usability + for the rampage extreme encore


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> its not my descision  the owner want the rampage encore  and it clocks a bit better as the dark  also he want to use optane memor and two m.2 on the Dimm ... usability + for the rampage extreme encore



I'm surprised by the Rampage clocking better, I thought the Dark was the better board for that side of things... I know it's a fairly slim line board but just for overclocking really...   Still, I'll wait for some more pics and see what it's like from there


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> Your comment is 1990 ... its the vrm section and these fans are not noticeable ... ask evga
> but yeah on the chipset there is also a fan xD but cant here them   btzw the mainboard got exchanged against a rampage encore today ^^
> 
> 
> thanks alot



It's a digg at everyone complaining about fans on x570.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> It's a digg at everyone complaining about fans on x570.


yes i know xD but i have no problem with fans  sometimes they are nessescary


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> yes i know xD but i have no problem with fans  sometimes they are nessescary



I don't think I have seen mine spin.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 22, 2019)

Wow, well done buddy, I had a job to stop drooling . outstanding !.


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 22, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> Wow, well done buddy, I had a job to stop drooling . outstanding !.


thanks alot !


----------

